# Zumba Wear



## Samerr9 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi all.. 

Below are images of my Zumba wear photosession today. 

Any comment is much appriciated.

AAH

1.






2.





3.





4.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 7, 2012)

if I have to guess, the white background is photoshopped?  My biggest complain is the poses.   Just something doesnt look right.


----------



## Samerr9 (Jul 8, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> if I have to guess, the white background is photoshopped? My biggest complain is the poses. Just something doesnt look right.



Thank you Schwettylens for your comment.

Regarding the background, yes it is photoshoped but not as extreme photoshop as it was mostly white. I just selcted the background with the magic wand tool and increased a curve to make the remaining shadows white.

Regarding the posing, most of the photos were taken while she was dancing and not through guiding as she wanted her hair to be moving and to show ZUmba moves. I agree that posing the model is better. I tried not posing but I wont do it again.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 8, 2012)

FOX Broadcasting Company - So You think You Can Dance TV Show - So You think You Can Dance TV Series - So You think You Can Dance Episode Guide


----------



## tirediron (Jul 8, 2012)

Good lighting!  The poses do look a little 'odd' in this situation, but looking at them as commercial images, I can see how they fit into a theme.  Nicely done.


----------



## Samerr9 (Jul 8, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> FOX Broadcasting Company - So You think You Can Dance TV Show - So You think You Can Dance TV Series - So You think You Can Dance Episode Guide





tirediron said:


> Good lighting!  The poses do look a little 'odd' in this situation, but looking at them as commercial images, I can see how they fit into a theme.  Nicely done.



Thank you tirediron.

But what exactly did both of you didn't like in the poses?


----------



## tirediron (Jul 8, 2012)

I think for me, it's not so much a matter of not liking them, as in this context they seem awkward.  I think if they had something in their hands, such as small exercise weights or something, or the image could provide a context for their moving like that, it would make sense, but as is, I keep wondering, "What exactly are they doing?".


----------



## Samerr9 (Jul 8, 2012)

tirediron said:


> I think for me, it's not so much a matter of not liking them, as in this context they seem awkward.  I think if they had something in their hands, such as small exercise weights or something, or the image could provide a context for their moving like that, it would make sense, but as is, I keep wondering, "What exactly are they doing?".



Yeah I get it and that is right  

I think for people dancing Zumba, they will know those are Zumba moves so I am little bit reliefed. Btw, the things like wights in the first photo are called Zumba shakers. They produce sounds are you shake them.


----------

